# power loss in gx200



## saltinthecouch (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a honda gx200 on a wakeskate winch and recently it started losing power and blowing out lots of black smoke. When i pull the spark plug it looks as if the engine is running rich. Anyone have any ideas where to start?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Adjust/clean the carburetor?

How long have you had this engine? Might be time for new rings.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

If its black smoke then its nothing to do with the rings. Either Carb problem (did you check your air flilter?) bad spark plug at best chances or something a slightly more serious as to a bad intake valve.


----------



## saltinthecouch (Jun 2, 2008)

ive had th engine almost a year now. I took it all apart the rings and valves all look good so im thinking carburetor, but i cleaned it less than a month ago. I just got this UNI airfilter garbage thing on it but i dont think that has anything to do with the problem because it ran fine for a few weeks with it on.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Remove your air filter element and see how it runs. The air filter element may be contaminated with engine oil and not letting enough air through.


----------



## saltinthecouch (Jun 2, 2008)

the funny thing is i have not gotten around to oiling the filter so theres nothing on it and i have already ran it without the filter and it didn't really like not having the restriction it gives and like i said i have been using the motor for a few weeks with no problems with the new filter and its still clean. the engine is running really rich and fouls out the plug after revving it up 1 time.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

saltinthecouch said:


> the funny thing is i have not gotten around to oiling the filter so theres nothing on it and i have already ran it without the filter and it didn't really like not having the restriction it gives and like i said i have been using the motor for a few weeks with no problems with the new filter and its still clean. the engine is running really rich and fouls out the plug after revving it up 1 time.


???
I am sorry, but this statement is just confusing.

The engine does not like the restriction the air filter gives? So does that mean it runs better without the air filter?

Does it still run rich without the air filter element installed?

What type of air filter element is used in your air filter?


----------



## saltinthecouch (Jun 2, 2008)

When i had the stock air filter on it and took it off when i was cleaning it, i ran the motor with the filter off and it would work for about 10 seconds then die out so i figured it liked having the filter on it and not just air coming right into the intake. Anyways, the filter is a wet foam filter


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok, well there must be a problem with your carburetor. I would suspect a loose jet and nozzle assembly, or a plugged vent.

Have you had the carburetor apart??


----------



## saltinthecouch (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah recently it was, what about the float height? Do you think that could be wrong making it dump fuel in like crazy?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Float on this carburetor is not adjustable, and if the float were set too high, the carburetor would be flooding fuel out all the time. I would make sure the nozzle was reinstalled properly and that the jet is tightened all the way, make sure there is no restriction in the air filter adapter that could be choking the air supply off.


----------



## saltinthecouch (Jun 2, 2008)

ok i will check those out ,thanks


----------

